# Licht, adj.



## ThomasK

Gebruikt u het adjectief 'licht' spontaan vaak in de betekenis van 'vol licht'? Ik aarzel altijd, zal neigen naar 'verlicht', 'helder', 'klaar'. Na koppelwoord (predicatief) gebruik ik het misschien nog eerder dan bij een znw. (attributief), maar in de praktijk zelden. Hoe gebruikt u het spontaan?

Wat zegt u bijvoorbeeld in volgende contexten? 
1. Een ... kamer (met veel licht)
2. De kamer is ... 
3. De kamer is heel ...

(Dank)


----------



## jacquesvd

ThomasK said:


> Gebruikt het adjectief 'licht' spontaan vaak in de betekenis van 'vol licht'? Ik aarzel altijd, zal neigen naar 'verlicht', 'helder', 'klaar'. Na koppelwoord (predicatief) gebruik ik het misschien nog eerder dan bij een znw. (attributief), maar in de praktijk zelden. Hoe gebruikt u het spontaan?
> 
> Wat zegt u bijvoorbeeld in volgende contexten?
> 1. Een ... kamer (met veel licht)
> 2. De kamer is ...
> 3. De kamer is heel ...
> 
> (Dank)


In alle drie de voorbeelden gebruik ik quasi uitsluitend 'licht' en dat is ook wat ik in mijn omgeving hoor.


----------



## iRoy

ThomasK said:


> Gebruikt het adjectief 'licht' spontaan vaak in de betekenis van 'vol licht'? Ik aarzel altijd, zal neigen naar 'verlicht', 'helder', 'klaar'. Na koppelwoord (predicatief) gebruik ik het misschien nog eerder dan bij een znw. (attributief), maar in de praktijk zelden. Hoe gebruikt u het spontaan?
> 
> Wat zegt u bijvoorbeeld in volgende contexten?
> 1. Een ... kamer (met veel licht)
> 2. De kamer is ...
> 3. De kamer is heel ...
> 
> (Dank)



Een licht kamer klinkt vreemd voor mij. Het doet mij meteen denken aan 'licht' in de zin van 'niet zwaar zijn', hetzelfde geldt voor de tweede en derde zin. Ik zou waarschijnlijk het volgende zeggen: 
1. Een heldere kamer.
2. De kamer is verlicht/helder.
3. De kamer is heel helder.

Maar, 'licht' gebruiken in die zinnen is waarschijnlijk ook goed, ik hoor alleen helder/verlicht vaker.


----------



## ThomasK

Hier hebben we dus twee verschillende visies. Ik herken dus heel goed de tweede, en ben verbaasd dat het ook in (Nederlands-)Limburg zo wordt aangevoeld. Maar ik sluit de andere niet uit, vind ze spontaan eerder... ongewoon. Dank !


----------



## jacquesvd

ThomasK said:


> Hier hebben we dus twee verschillende visies. Ik herken dus heel goed de tweede, en ben verbaasd dat het ook in (Nederlands-)Limburg zo wordt aangevoeld. Maar ik sluit de andere niet uit, vind ze spontaan eerder... ongewoon. Dank !


 
Ik heb intussen bij een aantal vrienden nagevraagd wat zij zeggen en hier (in het Antwerpse) bevestigen ze allmaal dat ze uitsluitend 'licht' gebruiken in de aangehaalde voorbeelden.

Zij vinden, net als ik, dat 'helder' eerder verwijst naar de intensiteit van het licht (zeer helder,niet lichtjes grijs bijvoorbeeld) maar dat de hoeveelheid licht ( een kamer vol licht in tegensteling tot een wat donkerdere kamer omdat er bv. minder vensters zijn) best omschreven wordt met 'licht' 

Uiteindelijk zijn beide termen voor ons zeer aanaardbaar, maar het ging hier om voorkeuren. In feite ben ik nu benieuwd of het hier om een regionaal fenomeen gaat of niet.


----------



## ThomasK

Intrigerend! In mijn dialect zullen we zeker ook voor een omschrijving opteren, of nee, 'klaar' kan: "Het is klaar in de kamer", maar "een klare kamer" kan ik mijn dialect ook al niet voorstellen ("mee veel lucht", zou het dan heten, denk ik, met die merkwaardige dubbelzinnigheid van 'licht/lucht').


----------



## jacquesvd

ThomasK said:


> Intrigerend! In mijn dialect zullen we zeker ook voor een omschrijving opteren, of nee, 'klaar' kan: "Het is klaar in de kamer", maar "een klare kamer" kan ik mijn dialect ook al niet voorstellen ("mee veel lucht", zou het dan heten, denk ik, met die merkwaardige dubbelzinnigheid van 'licht/lucht').


 
Ik heb de indruk dat 'helder' eerder een moment-situatie beschrijft ('t is hier heerlijk helder; of zelfs: het licht is hier heerlijk helder), terwijl 'licht' een aan de kamer toebehorende kwaliteit beschrijft (deze kamer heeft brede vensters, is zuidwaarts gericht: heerlijk zo'n_ lichte _kamer).

Bij het verkopen of verhuren van een kamer wordt 'licht' dan een verkoopsargument, want hoe somber het weer ook moge zijn, er komt altijd veel licht in deze kamer, terwijl de helderheid van het binnenkomende licht (veel of weinig) eigenlijk afhankelijk is van de weersgesteltenis.


----------



## little_wings

Ik zou in alle drie de zinnen ook spontaan "licht" gebruiken... "Helder" zou ik niet snel spontaan gebruiken, heeft voor mij eerder de connotatie van vb. water (ik zeg maar wat eerst in me opkomt), "verlicht" doet me vooral denken aan verlichting dus niet aan natuurlijk licht. 
Vind ik overigens ook een mooie poëtische bijklank hebben, een lichte kamer, veel mooier dan pakweg "helder".. 
"Klaar" zou ik dan weer wel spontaan gebruiken, vooral in zin 3.


----------



## ThomasK

Ik wou dat er nu nog wat Nederlanders hun aanvoelen beschreven.  Volgens Van Dale is het dus allemaal best mogelijk: "een lichte kamer", enz., maar spontaan doe ik het eerder niet. Het lijkt wel courant  (39500 hits), in Nederland vooral...


----------



## iRoy

Goedemorgen,

Ik heb aan vrienden, kennissen en in mijn familie gevraagd wat zij zouden zeggen, en ze zeggen allemaal, op eentje na, dat 'licht' wel goed 'klinkt', maar dat ze eerder verlicht/helder zouden gebruiken. Het grappige aan dit, is dat de enigste persoon die voor de keuze 'licht' koos, uit Utrecht kwam, de rest kwam grotendeels uit Zuid-Limburg. Misschien hebben we hier dan toch te maken met een regionaal fenomeen? 'Klaar' zou ikzelf trouwens wel gewoon gebruiken in die zinnen. Alhoewel een 'klare kamer' me niet lekker in mond ligt.


----------



## ThomasK

Hartelijk dank! Het is voor mij wat vreemd dat vooral het attributieve 'licht'/ 'klaar' moeilijk valt. Door de dubbelzinnigheid ?


----------



## Brownpaperbag

Hoi,

Ik zou zelf nooit een klare kamer zeggen. Het zelfde geldt voor een heldere kamer. Water en bier kunnen helder zijn, de lucht ook, maar in een kamer gaat het meer om de hoeveelheid licht die binnenkomt. Verlicht refereert eerder naar de hoeveelheid licht afkomstig van lampen in de kamer. 
In Rotterdam en omstreken heeft iedereen het over een "lekkere lichte kamer", en zou een "heldere kamer" wel worden begrepen maar vreemd in de oren klinken. 

Brown


----------



## Kayla321

Voor mijn gevoel is _een heldere kamer_ Vlaams.  Ik zou zelf altijd _licht _gebruiken. _Helder _gebruik ik meer in de betekenis van transparant, geloof ik. _Klaar _heeft voor mij niets met kleur of zonlicht te maken.


----------



## Qittat Ulthar

Nog een Nederlander hier, uit Noord-Brabant, en ik zou in alle gevallen "licht" zeggen, nooit "helder" ("een heldere kamer" klinkt heel raar, in mijn oren is "helder" "transparant" dus dan zou ik eerder denken aan een kamer van alleen glas). "Klaar" gebruik ik alleen in de betekenis van "ready", dus dan zou ik denken aan een kamer waar je direct in kunt of zo. Met "verlicht" heb ik hetzelfde idee als little_wings, doet me denken aan kunstlicht, lampen.

Mijn kamer is klein maar lekker licht, het is een heel lichte kamer.


----------

